# Need info on SAP HCM job market



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am Senior SAP HCM Functional consultant with over 9 year of experience. My profile falls under ICT Business Analyst. Soon I would be moving to New Zealand. Before initiating the process I want to know about SAP market in NZ. Will it be good decision to move to NZ. I have checked online and could get few jobs listings for SAP HCM. However still want to make sure if NZ is the good choice for SAP functional consultants.

Need your advice on the opportunties in NZ.

Thanks,
Manj


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Your better bet would be Australia. We are a SAP partner by extension and the market is pretty small for SAP professionals. There are a few companies and SAP Consulting themselves in the space. We have a strategic alliance with one of the largest SAP consultants in Auckland/NZ, so, I have a pretty good feel for the matter.


----------

